# Buying Deeded Weeks and Using Destination Exchange and Later Bringing them into the Club



## applepie (Jan 24, 2019)

Edited the text and deleted some content.  

The gist of the message is that you can purchase deeded weeks at various Diamond Resorts and use Destination Exchange.  This will allow you to sometimes get 4 weeks of vacation or more while exchanging only 2 if you either have a lockout or you have a higher tier exchange as there are some 2 for 1 option to exchange from an example of  Tier 6 to a Tier 2.  

Another item I was taught is that you could end up paying maintenance fees for the deeded weeks for only $1100 or so a year, and have 2 different deeds for $2200.  This would allow you to get up to 4 vacations a year, but if you purchased points at 30,000 points to be gold status, you would pay $5400 per year.  You don't have quite the flexibility doing it this way, but you can still have some pretty darn good vacations.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 24, 2019)

Just to clarify... I had actually asked to not have all this posted.  I always hear about if you share too much, the developers will change things if it impacts their bottom line.  I am happy to share all my experiences with anyone via pm...  I just hope Diamond doesn't change Destination Exchange too much.  They added a huge fee to try to exchange into Lake Tahoe summer, and Hawaii Ocean View units.


----------



## RLS50 (Jan 24, 2019)

applepie said:


> Most people really hate Diamond. But if you really understand the system and don't spend $50,000 to get your points, it's great. Their sales tactics are awful. I went into a sales presentation wanting to purchase, and the salesperson was so rude, I nearly walked out. The second person was much better (they have strange tactics sometimes - good guy/bad guy). They really try to entice people to get to gold, then to platinum. Platinum doesn't make any sense unless you have 6 or more weeks of vacation a year. chemteach, Yesterday at 10:48 AM Report


I think Chemteach gave you some good advice and his approach seems like it might offer the best flexibility and price per point average. 

There are parts of Diamond...like the sales side...that can make your skin crawl.    However operationally Diamond seems to have some very good GM's and staff on the ground at their various resorts.   And although Diamond receives a lot of criticism for stacking HOA Boards with their own employees, at least some of these Diamond HOA Board members do a very good job making sure the particular resort or resorts they are on the HOA Board of are well managed and well run (operationally at least).


----------



## applepie (Jan 24, 2019)

chemteach said:


> Just to clarify... I had actually asked to not have all this posted.  I always hear about if you share too much, the developers will change things if it impacts their bottom line.  I am happy to share all my experiences with anyone via pm...  I just hope Diamond doesn't change Destination Exchange too much.  They added a huge fee to try to exchange into Lake Tahoe summer, and Hawaii Ocean View units.


My apologies.  I thought you wanted me to post it for other people.  Can I delete it?


----------



## cindyc (Jan 24, 2019)

Thanks, Appliepie and Chemteach, I just want to add a little tidbit that I learned today about using Destination Exchange.  

I own a deeded week 2 BR LO at Sedona Summit, which I bought resale.  If I deposit the whole thing as a 2 Bd LO it has a Tier 5 value.  However, I split the 2019 week and wanted to deposit the Studio side and I wanted to make sure that I got the max value of Tier 3 for depositing a Peak Week.  So, I thought I had to _first_ reserve a Peak season week _THEN_ deposit that week into Destination Exchange.  This is not the case.  According to the very helpful agent, Dawn, she told me that they will always give you the max Tier value for what you deposit.  This is true even if no inventory shows as available to reserve!  The key is to do it with enough time left in in the year to avoid a late deposit fee (see p. 13 of the manual).  So, to confirm and emphasize what Chemteach shared, you can get more value on the Tiers by breaking up your LO unit.  In my Sedona Summit case, I can get two deposits one at Tier 4 and one at Tier 3.  

Whether or not that is a good strategy for others depends on what you want to book in Destination Exchange and in what season.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 24, 2019)

RLS50 said:


> I think Chemteach gave you some good advice and his approach seems like it might offer the best flexibility and price per point average.



I am actually a she.  .  Applepie had "He" in the original post also.


----------



## applepie (Jan 25, 2019)

My apologies, Chemteach. I've got it now.


----------



## applepie (Jan 25, 2019)

All in all, sounds like a lockout unit gives you the most options.  You can go there and stay in a unit for 2 weeks - one on each side.  That might be nice for the lodging, but you might miss out on some of the amenities that either the other side had or that having both sides available have.  And, you are limited to how many people can stay each week.  For a family of 4, a 2 bedroom might be fine without being locked off.  But kids don't stay at home forever, and they might not always be able to go on vacation with you.  When you hit retirement, you might be able to get away for 2 weeks instead of one -- and this provides a nice option.  It doesn't hurt that if you own a deeded week, you can exchange it either through Interval International or through Destination Exchange.  I guess it all depends what one can comfortably afford, and resale options and value definitely play into the decisions.


----------

